# Superchips Flaspaq programmer



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The end of summer I purchased a Superchips flaspaq programmer for my '06 GTO. Recently in the past month I made two other modifications: AEM Brute Force Air Intake and a Poweraid Throttlebody spacer. Having done this I conntacted Superchips about my upgrades and if i needed to reflash computer after these mods. Here is my question and here was their response:

omments:I purchased a flaspaq tuner a few months ago for my 06 Pontiac GTO 6.0 Recently I made a few modifications including AEM Brute Force Air Intake, Poweraid Throttle body spacer. I plan to changes to the exhaust within the next week by deleting resonator and replacing factory mufflers with flowmasters. Do I need to reprogram the computer again after each modification(s)? And are these modifications acceptable to the tuner program? Thank You for any feedback.

The modifications that you listed are above and beyond what our programmers were designed for and would require that custom programming be done. And un-fortunately we do not do custom programming for your vehicle. Please go to HPTuners.com >> Performance At Your Fingertips for help with your custom tuning requests.:confused


D. White
IT/TECH/CUST SERVICE/SALES


I guess I should of bought a diablo? So now my question is, will I still benefit from the flash program?


----------

